# www.flikfolio.com



## divinediva (Apr 27, 2008)

*Brand NEW!*

Flikfolio is a social network for models, photographers, designers and artist.

Models post portfolio for free, get reconized.
Photographers share tip, tricks and find models and allow people to search for you through postal or zip.
Designers advertise your work and get more customers, 
Artist show off your work and sale you art in free classified. Post ads for free for all services offered.

Audio and Video chat
Write Articles
Write Blogs
and so so much more.

$200.00 cash givaway see flikfolio for details

Go to www.flikfolio.com
Want your link on flikfolio email admin@flikfolio.com


----------



## divinediva (Apr 27, 2008)

Networking with other photographers, models, designers and artist...
www.flikfolio.com


----------



## trunion (May 17, 2008)

Where is it at?


----------



## bikefreax (May 17, 2008)

It says under construction.


----------

